# B&R Diver Military



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

After falling in lust with a BR03-92 after seeing it on someone's wrist in 2010, and collecting a bunch of square watches that fit my pay grade at the time, I finally bought a B&R. I wasn't planning on it, but I was on a road trip and saw this Diver Military in the window of a great watch store in Carmel, CA, and that was it--no hesitation, this thing is beautiful. 11 years from then to now, and I never stopped being totally into these watches, so this is really a milestone watch.


----------



## walt2810 (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice pickup, Congrats, and enjoy the watch. I recalled seeing the phantom back in the day at Tourneau and that was when I wanted a B&R.

Currently have 4 in the rotation . Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

walt2810 said:


> Nice pickup, Congrats, and enjoy the watch. I recalled seeing the phantom back in the day at Tourneau and that was when I wanted a B&R.
> 
> Currently have 4 in the rotation. Enjoy


Wow-you have four. What models are they?


----------



## KRVNRCH (Aug 22, 2017)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## walt2810 (Mar 2, 2014)

DSS said:


> Wow-you have four. What models are they?


Order of collection:

BR 01-92 Black = simple, easy to read and my daily

BR 01-97 Power Reserve Commando = as close to phantom as I can see/read dial

BR WW2 Regulateur = most different of the 4

BR 03-94 Golden Heritage = smallest of collection and dual purpose. Can be casual or dressed up nicely.

Would love to add a diver to the BR collection now but picked up an IWC Aquatimer awhile back and like the yellow/black combo so will hold for now.

Enjoy the timepiece 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

That lume...!


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

I know—it’s amazing, and legible all night.


----------



## GovtFunded (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice diver, congrats! Worth the wait, I think.


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

I have one B&R diver, it’s the BR03-92 green bronze and the fit and finish are excellent and regulation is very good, nice collection you have and congrats on the new piece.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Rolexoman said:


> I have one B&R diver, it's the BR03-92 green bronze and the fit and finish are excellent and regulation is very good, nice collection you have and congrats on the new piece.


Thanks! Green bronze must look amazing.


----------



## maestindy1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Nice...congrats!


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

DSS said:


> Thanks! Green bronze must look amazing.


I like it, this was shortly after I got it, the case back reminded me of my time on a submarine back in the early 80's when I was part of a dive team.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Rolexoman said:


> I like it, this was shortly after I got it, the case back reminded me of my time on a submarine back in the early 80's when I was part of a dive team.


I was on a submarine once as well--quite an experience!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I love everything about this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

Awesome watch, congrats!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I've loved the square for over a decade now. My wife wants to buy me a nice watch for our 20th anniversary, and this Military diver appeals to me. But I'd also consider a white Omega Seamaster, Triton Subphotique, or Bremont Endurance. I currently daily wear a ZRC NA, and want another one to swap out as a daily. It seems like the Omega is the 'best' of those, easily, but it's kind of dressy, as is the Triton. I guess I like French watches, haha. Anyway, for similar money, is the Military diver a good buy, compared to the others?


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

I haven't owned or worn any of the others you listed, but the B&R is a beautifully designed watch, the ceramic case has a great feel, the lume is out of this world (though I haven't tracked how long it lasts). I don't really think about watches as being a good or not so good buy, since at this level they're pure luxury. I guess I think about it more like:


Do I love the design? (looks, materials, build, etc.)
Are the features good enough at a basic level that it will work and hold up over time? (decent movement, good crystal, etc.)
Can I afford it/do I want to spend that amount?

The B&R checked all those boxes (although the "can I afford it" was pushing a bit).


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Good points. I think it looks fantastic on you, enjoy it!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Still enjoying the green machine?


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Absolutely. The ceramic has this feel that's really different from metal, it's a pleasure to put it on every time.


----------



## walt2810 (Mar 2, 2014)

I never get bored of wearing and staring at the square faces of my B&Rs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks mighty fine -- congratulations!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm eyeballing black watches, and my top 2 choices are this, or the Tag Heuer Aquaracer Night Diver.


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

DSS said:


> Absolutely. The ceramic has this feel that's really different from metal, it's a pleasure to put it on every time.


Nice watch! Is the lume still legible in the middle of the night?


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

jerseywatchman said:


> Nice watch! Is the lume still legible in the middle of the night?


I think so. I can see that it’s still glowing when I walk by it, and my impression is that it stays legible longer than most of my watches, but I haven’t specifically tried to read the time on it far into the night.


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

poison said:


> I'm eyeballing black watches, and my top 2 choices are this, or the Tag Heuer Aquaracer Night Diver.


I like the look of that Tag Heuer, however I don't know why they made the hands lumed - how will they stand out against the fully lumed dial in the dark?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

My wife bought me one of these yesterday for our 20th anniversary! Question though, is it supposed to use a screwed strap bar, or spring bar?


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Congratulations! You must be psyched. It uses spring bars.
Let’s see a pic!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, the AD was confused, and I figured due to the ceramic it would be spring bars not screws, but then I saw the tools in the box. Amazing watch though, and I've been a fan for 20 years now, so it's not a knee-jerk purchase, haha.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Awesome. It’s such a great watch. And congratulations on your anniversary as well!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

It really is, I'm so impressed! It wears way bigger than 42mm x 10.x height suggest, but it fits perfect on me. The utter matte-ness of it is awesome, the olive dial is gorgeous with the C3 offwhite lume and black accents, lume is fantastic, the strap is great, etc. So cool.


----------



## Delis (Dec 5, 2021)

DSS said:


> After falling in lust with a BR03-92 after seeing it on someone's wrist in 2010, and collecting a bunch of square watches that fit my pay grade at the time, I finally bought a B&R. I wasn't planning on it, but I was on a road trip and saw this Diver Military in the window of a great watch store in Carmel, CA, and that was it--no hesitation, this thing is beautiful. 11 years from then to now, and I never stopped being totally into these watches, so this is really a milestone watch.
> 
> View attachment 15969988
> 
> ...


Thats a great watch...
Whats your wrist size?


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

@Delis, my wrist is 7.5", with fluctuation of about a quarter inch up or down depending on temperature, activity, etc. This is definitely a substantial watch—I like the feel of that. Here’s another pic, this time on the nylon strap it also comes with. I think it looks a bit bigger in the photo than it actually wears.


----------



## AndyCouey (Jan 9, 2021)

Congrats! Always a wonderful feeling when you pickup that piece that you have to have and it brings back a great memory or sense of accomplishment!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

DSS said:


> After falling in lust with a BR03-92 after seeing it on someone's wrist in 2010, and collecting a bunch of square watches that fit my pay grade at the time, I finally bought a B&R. I wasn't planning on it, but I was on a road trip and saw this Diver Military in the window of a great watch store in Carmel, CA, and that was it--no hesitation, this thing is beautiful. 11 years from then to now, and I never stopped being totally into these watches, so this is really a milestone watch.
> 
> View attachment 15969988
> 
> ...


I really like this. Great color way.


----------



## dmurrell (Dec 14, 2018)

Love the look of the watch! I have several older round B&Rs that are in rotation. I have a question though - how comfortable is the square watch? I’m tempted, but worried it wouldn’t be comfortable for all day wear,

Thanks


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

I find the square B&R as comfortable as any other watch. In addition, the ceramic body has a silky feel that's a little different from a straight up metal watch, and really a pleasure to wear. However, I like big watches with heft, so you might feel differently depending on your preferences.


----------

